# Two Adult males to a great home, please (Tri-state area, NY/NJ/CT)



## Erick (Jul 15, 2010)

It saddens me and my family that these circumstances are presented in front of us. As I write this, it pains me to even have to tell the story of two of our own family members; Damian and Achilles. I look through my computer for photographs to upload and sadly, and it's like torture to have to do this. From puppy pictures to more recent ones it makes it all that much more difficult.

In any case, here is some background… 

Damian is a 9 year old neutered male Black/Red pure breed GSD, from a German show line. He's very affectionate and takes commands like a true soldier. He knows the basic commands and likes to be spoken to. He's not a dog, or so he likes to think so and we've indulged him for all 9 years of his life. He loves to play fetch and is an excellent frisbee catcher. He's chipped his teeth from countless attempts at bringing you ANYTHING and everything to throw and play fetch with. This included massive tree trunks and rocks. He's not much of an outside dog and only prefers to be outdoors when going to the bathroom and walks. Like I said, he's not much of a "real" dog. He's an old guy who's set in his ways but is very grateful and loyal.










Achilles… Achilles is a 4 year old neutered black pure breed GSD, from a long line of working dogs. Achilles is a hyper, and highly affectionate character who wants nothing more than your attention and constant learning. He can be taken through the woods without a collar and will always look for your approval for anything before taking action. He too, is a fetch master as he's learned all his tricks from uncle Damian. I feel that he's still in search of a purpose as his parents were search and rescue dogs in Pennsylvania. He's constantly trying to learn and just love feeling needed. 










These two have a wonderful relationship together as one was practically raised by the other. They will not take treats unless given certain commands. They eat from the same food bowl. Damian is well-known for helping around the kitchen by opening the fridge at grocery time. Achilles is just a big brut mush, (if at all, that makes sense) and he loves to take walks and being outdoors. Both love the car rides and will spend all day next to you. I do not suggest they be in another home with small animals. Achilles have chased away rabbits and groundhogs in the backyard.

now the question is WHY…

Both these dogs have been staying at my home in Hackensack, NJ with my father and younger brother. I have recently gotten married and our plans to start a family is forcing us to move back home from the big city and living back at the house. Unfortunately, my wife is deathly allergic to dogs and have spent the past year trying to find a solution so she can spend more than 10 minutes at my house. She's gone through assisted diets, pills and other means to get her tolerance up, but to no avail. From a medical perspective, we would be taking a big risk during her pregnancy should her body struggle fighting her allergies. We've even entertained the idea of giving the dogs their own space in the house but that would just as well be cruel to them, as their interactions with us will be limited. Not to mention that the house is just not that big to begin with. We've had GSD's all our lives and to be honest, this isn't something I'm really comfortable doing. I've decided to reach out to other GSD owners as I feel that some shelters would not give me the same piece of mind. Afterall, these dogs are our family and we would like to see them thrive with others who have the same appreciation for them. If I could have it my way, I would welcome them to a home that would allow visitation rights, (if possible). However, if they end up in a good, loving home, that would be enough for me. 

I know this is my first post but certainly not the first time I've been on this site. My email is [email protected] and I can email you my phone number should you like to know more about my boys. 

Please, please…. if you know of anyone who would be willing to take them in, please let me know.

Thank you for taking the time to read.
Erick


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

are they good with kids and cats? i live in PA


----------



## Erick (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi.
They are great with kids. Unfortunately, I do not think they would do well with cats. We have not had that situation in our home but given that they had some situations with the groundhogs in the backyard, i would not take a chance. 

Thank you so much for the response.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you talked to any german shepherd rescues in your area?


----------



## Erick (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks. I've looked into doing the full referral program with GSGSR.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Stunning guys, I am so sorry for your situation.
Do they have to go together? Placing them separately might be easier.


----------



## Erick (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks. And no, they dont have to go together. It would be ideal but certainly not a requirement. I'd rather be sure they go to a loving home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are other rescues you can have a referral with. MAGSR.org and GSR-SP.com both do courtesy posts for owners.

Have you contacted the breeders? Do they have first right of refusal? Will they help you place them?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

wonder what happened in this sad story?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if i could i would be more than happy to take both of them. They both sound like great dogs but i have cats and hubby wont allow me to bring in any more for a while yet. I wish you the best in finding them excellent homes. They deserve it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They both are very handsome! I would take the black male but again my house is too small. Not enough room.


----------



## Erick (Jul 15, 2010)

We are still desperately trying to find homes for our boys. Please contact me if you may have any leads.

Thanks.
Erick


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you end up following through with owner referrals through the local rescues? That is the best way to get attention of people looking for GSDs.

gsgsr.org
magsr.org
gsr-sp.com
saveashepherd.com

Also, just because they chase prey outside does not necessarily mean they can't get along with pet cats indoors. My Raven gets along with my two cats but isn't too happy if she sees one in our yard. However, I totally understand you being cautious in that regard.


----------

